# Bev Taylor has had her baby!



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

To Bev
Sending you HUGE CONGRATULATIONS  on the birth of Alex James who arrived on Thursday 7th September, 6.10am weighing 6lb 5oz.

Lots and lots of love to mummy, daddy and baby Alex


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

another lovely clomid baby. ehers to many many more

sal xxx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Congratulations Bev. have brilliant fun being Mummy to Alex James. Such lovely news. Congratulations to Daddy too.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Huge congrats to you Bev (i remember you from the old endo boards) its great news!!
Have fun    Jo xx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Bev

Huge   on the birth of Alex James   

Hope you are all doing well.

Binty


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Bev you and DH must be over the moon!!!!!    Enjoy every second of being parents.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello ladies

Just a quickie to let you know i'm home, thank you for all your kind words.  We are all doing well.  Clomid oldies, thank you all very much for your support over the past months, sending all Clomid chicks tons of babydust  

Love to you all.

Bev xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww Bev, I'm so glad to see your message. Enjoy every moment and come and see us soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Bev

just catching up on posts coz been away - and saw that you'd had your precious bundle.

Congrats on the arrival of Alex James - glad to hear you're both well despite the early arrival...and here's hoping he'll bring you lots of happy years as a proud mummy!! 

                

Are you doing a 'birth story' - can't wait to read it.

Hopefully us 'clomid aunties' will have some good news of our own to share with you soon.

take care    

S
xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Bev,

Thanks for letting us know you are well - as flower said would be lovely to hear from you on the oldies thread.

Thank care of yourself and Alex James

Binty


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Bev my darling, I'm so happy for you both. Huge congrats on the birth of your precious boy Alex.

     

Can't wait to see piccies. Big kisses from his Clomid Aunties!

Kerry
xxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

some photos please Bev!!!! and not any birth stories that are gonna put us all off (as if!!! )
Please don't forget us!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Only just seen this as only got home from holiday at 2.30 this morning !!!!!!

A huge congratulations Bev...(and to your DH too, of course  ) on the arrival of baby Alex 

   

       

     ​
Take care
Natasha


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Bev - I am so pleased that you are both safe and well - it seems like only yesterday since your BFP!!!


----------

